# Tpms malfunction , esp fault , suspension light



## jfally (Dec 6, 2012)

Just turned my car on after been sitting for a couple of days and the dash lit up like a Christmas tree.

Tpms malfunction, esp fault and also got a suspension fault light on.
Tried my fault reader but no faults were showing up.
Tried a quick forum search and I see it may be a haldex problem ?

Anybody any ideas if it's simply a sensor somewhere that's slipped out before i end up taking it to Audi .... Had to happen after Christmas aswell  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Check the tyre pressures & take her for run, Ign on & off a couple of times could cure it, or could just be low battery volts.
Hoggy.


----------



## jfally (Dec 6, 2012)

Checked all the tyres , there all fine , been a run stopping at shops for the last hour. 
Still the same 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Disconnect battery for 15 minutes. Not sure about the MK2 but radio code may be required.
Could be an ABS sensor, but I would expect a fault code.
Hoggy.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

If you're using a simple fault reader, it may not be able to read the Haldex controller. 
Can you find someone local who has VCDS to do a scan for you? See VCDS user thread in the stickies section.

Otherwise, do you get excessive front wheel spin if you pull away fast?


----------



## Crystalleigh (Oct 20, 2018)

Had the same lights come, but all these codes!!!
Possible ecu/module fault??


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Clear all faults 
Drive car 
Scan again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SiC (Apr 1, 2018)

How old is your battery? Plausible that you'll get a whole load of random codes if the battery is getting a bit tired. Especially with the cold weather coming making a weak battery more evident. Also check the connections are done up properly on it too.


----------



## Lg07faz (Nov 30, 2018)

I have got exactly the same problem. I've been away for a few months (the car has been started a few times and been left running to stop the battery going flat while I've been away). But I got in it to drive up to up north and all these lights came on. I turned it off and back on again and they all went. However on the drive back they were on the whole time and I can't get rid of them.


----------



## Lg07faz (Nov 30, 2018)

Just had it fixed. It was the Haldex control module. Cost over £1k.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Merry Christmas from Audi


----------



## Stu69 (Feb 9, 2017)

It must be an Xmas thing.. I've got the same lifts/warnings on today  they've appeared over the last couple of days as soon as the ignition is turned on but turning it off/on cleared them. They're now on all the time..

Sounds like I'm in for a replacement unit too :-(


----------

